# Lake chip in your automobile gps?



## kcarlson (Dec 7, 2006)

Don't know much about gps.
I was wondering if I could put a lake map chip in a gps that goes in your car?

thanks

Kevin


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

If you have a Garmin you will need a garmin chip... navionics and lakemaster chips won't work.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

waterfoul said:


> If you have a Garmin you will need a garmin chip... navionics and lakemaster chips won't work.


Lakemaster makes some chips for some Garmin....


----------



## glnmiller (Jan 7, 2006)

It depends on the model gps, I have garmin 76Csx and I have both street and lake map software loaded on it.


----------



## kcarlson (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## moccasinboy (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi,
Yes you can put 'lake' chips into auto gps's, depending on the model. 

A Lowrance/LakeMaster chip will play in the XOG for instance. In addition to the lake contours, the roads and highways data for the area covered by that chip will usually be more detailed than the base map built into the unit. 

Garmin/LakeMaster information comes in various size chips as well as a CD. You can see that data in Garmin highway units such as a Map 376. The data will work in most Nuvi's as well, although you may have to turn of the 'turn by turn' feature.

Garmin and Lowrance/Eagle use different formats, so the map cards are not interchangeable.


----------

